# Excellent PGM Chemistry Post- Lots of Pictures



## lazersteve (Dec 30, 2007)

All,

Below is a link to an excellent PGM refining post on the sciencemadness forum that I figured everyone here would enjoy. The author has given me permission to link to his work here.

PGM Chemistry

Keep your eyes on this link as the author will be updating his work in the near future.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 30, 2007)

Good read. Long but in depth.

noxx (Harmless) Did you pick that screen name Noxx? lol


----------



## Noxx (Dec 30, 2007)

No :lol: It's not my choice but I know it's not true 8)


----------



## Irons (Dec 30, 2007)

I was born a Frenchman too. 8)


----------



## blueduck (Jan 6, 2008)

nice......... it saved as a 16 page pdf doc for reference sake, some really nice clear photo shotz there......

William


----------

